# hr20 vs hr21 vs hr22?



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Well my tried and true HR20 hard drive failed. After calling directv they send me and hr22 as a replaced. I then called back on several occasions arguing that the HR22 was not a comparitive replacement because the original reason I purchased the HR20 was because it recorded and received OTA hd. Then said I didn't need OTA because I won't be able to receive OTA after february. Another discussion ensued when I said that I thought OTA hd would still be broadcast over the air. They then stated that I can purchases the AM21 for $50, at which I replied that I should receive it for free since the unit they are replacing had 3 tuners. They have now sent a HR21-100! Why I don't know. 
So now I have a broken HR20, an HR21 and the HR22. Which one should I keep the 21 or the 22. Though I wish I could send them the Hr20 back and have them replace the hard drive. They refused to do that.

I am so fed up that I'm even thinking about going to Cable  
and Fios is not in the area yet.

Looking to this forum for advise. Years of directv service with 4 other non HD recievers and 1 h20 spread around the house. Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep the HR22, it has a larger hard drive.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Another case of the CSR not knowing their products or what the 2/77/2009 cutoff really means. The HR20 has an ATSC digital tuner for OTA. I agree that if they are replacing an HR20 with anything other than another HR20, the AM21 should be provided for free. 

Have you tried to call again and speak to another CSR?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

I am on my fourth call. Unfortunately they all seem to reading from the same script. Will keep trying, hopefully I'll get someone who is knowledgeable beyond the programmed response paper.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

in the event they do finally provide the AM21. How does it connect to the HR22?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

magellanmtb said:


> in the event they do finally provide the AM21. How does it connect to the HR22?


I'm with spartanstew... Keep the HR22...

The AM21 connects via the USB port on the rear...

Keep your cool, and call back one more time... If no luck on that one, maybe you should try emailing in... www.directv.com/email

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

